# الايفون 5 لمسه احترااافيه



## جوو الرياض (31 أكتوبر 2011)

نزل الايفون الجديد HD 5 


اللون الاسود فقط 


مع ميزة الزرار الاحمر سرية كبيرة من شركة ابل 


وهذي صورتة


*


*


*







​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: الايفون 5 لمسه احترااافيه*

 
[align=center] 
ههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووه
وانا قبل لااطالع الصوره مصدقه
بس افكر وين هالزر الاحمر مكانه فيه 
يعطيك العافيه جوو ع تعطير اجوانا
[/align]


----------



## جوو الرياض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: الايفون 5 لمسه احترااافيه*

ههههههههه الزر الاحمر ... تدرون لشنو ... هههههه وانا مثلكم

اسعدني مرورك الجميل


----------

